# comment relier un Mac et un PC wifi



## jpex (26 Décembre 2005)

Hello,
j'ai un powerbook, je crée un réseau (par la carte airport) et je le vois sur le PC, mais comment faire pour envoyer des fichiers Mac-> Pc et PC-> Mac, et (top du top), utiliser mon imprimante du pc (port parallèle) directement à partir du Mac.
Si je peut avoir les procédures exactes ce serai super.

Merci


----------



## Original-VLM (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut JPex...

On va pas te pondre la réponse tout cuit, surtout qu'il y a beaucoup de choses a expliquer la 

Tiens essayes de chercher sur ce site http://www.osxfacile.com/

... si ensuite tu as toujours des soucis, reviens faire un tour sur ce Thread.


----------

